# 2013 Outbackers 4Th Of July Rally



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay all, I have spoken with the campground Diamond Lake Resort and they generally don't take reservations until after the 1st of the year. They've agreed to take ours now as a group (Outbackers/_&_), so check your calendars, and put this in your plans. The rates are reasonable, $27/night/30A FHU, $29/night/50A FHU or $162/wk and $174/wk, respectively(current rates). The weekly rate get's you 1 night free. Theres a 1 night refundable deposit required for a reservation, with a $10 processing fee for cancellations 14 days in advance. They put on a fireworks display for the 4th, have 3 lakes, and 3 go cart tracks, as well as a pool, pedal boats, and golf cart rentals. I'd like to arrange a group visit to the National Corvette Museum, for Wednesday the 3rd and a group picnic/potluck for the 4th. I don't know that the plant will be doing tours, as they are closed the entire month of July this year, so I figure that's probably an annual shutdown, though not confirmed. The attached map shows the other things of interest in the area, and there's groceries, gas, etc, all within 15-20 minutes of the campground. Sites C2-C24, and C25-C30, is the area we'd be in, and we would have access to pavilion C1. Campground Map We will have use of the pavilion for the entire rally, so there can be more activities planned for it, just make your suggestions. They're currently holding this group of sites for us and ready to book them, so please give them the Outbackers/_&_ group name when reserving. Reply to this thread with your arrival/departure dates and number of adults/children attending, and I'll keep this post updated with attendees, party size, dates of attendance, site assignments, etc.

Attendees:

Member***********Dates***************Site************Party (Adults/Children)**********************Museum********************Potluck Dish/Contribution

LaydBack---------1st - 7th-----------------C24----------------2/2 (boys 8,9)-----------------------------------------Yes (4)------------------------TBD
TwoElkhounds-----3rd - 7th-----------------C29----------------2/?
Maddog-----------3rd - 7th-----------------C??----------------2/3 (girls 14 & 2, boy 5)------------------------------TBD--------------------------TBD


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That place looks like a ton of fun. I wonder what the cost would be to rent the go-cart track for an hour? We typically don't like to travel over the 4th of July, but we will have to keep this event on our radar for sure.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> That place looks like a ton of fun. I wonder what the cost would be to rent the go-cart track for an hour? We typically don't like to travel over the 4th of July, but we will have to keep this event on our radar for sure.


Fixed the links and a couple of other minor details, would love to see yall there, those boys would have a blast.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> That place looks like a ton of fun. I wonder what the cost would be to rent the go-cart track for an hour? We typically don't like to travel over the 4th of July, but we will have to keep this event on our radar for sure.


Ya know Chris, if you look at the dates, you could avoid traveling on the 4th!!!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Count me and my family in! Sounds like a blast and we are only 4-5 hours away!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Junebug said:


> Count me and my family in! Sounds like a blast and we are only 4-5 hours away!!


Did you call in your reservation?


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

LaydBack said:


> Count me and my family in! Sounds like a blast and we are only 4-5 hours away!!


Did you call in your reservation?
[/quote]
Not yet, am I too late?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just kicking the dust off of this one folks. Picking up the new 5er this Saturday....getting the itch!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As much as we would love a walk-thru of your new unit, I'm afraid that we are going to have to pass on this rally as we will just be returning from an extended trip out west. Hopefully we will be able to meet up some time this summer.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are still coming, need to check with DW to see if she made our reservation yet. I am going to assume she has not.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Just made our reservation. We will be there from July 3-7, spot C29.

Should be a great time, can't wait to see your new fiver.

DAN


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Just made our reservation. We will be there from July 3-7, spot C29.
> 
> Should be a great time, can't wait to see your new fiver.
> 
> DAN


Good deal....will update the first post.....also have to check with Maddog to see where their reservation is.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just updated the first post with TwoElkhounds and Maddog. Those 2 can get me the rest of their info, to fill in what's left out. There's been a couple of other members that have mentioned reservations but haven't confirmed them with me or in this thread. If they get me their info, I will update it as well.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> Just updated the first post with TwoElkhounds and Maddog. Those 2 can get me the rest of their info, to fill in what's left out. There's been a couple of other members that have mentioned reservations but haven't confirmed them with me or in this thread. If they get me their info, I will update it as well.


C-22 2 Adults, 3 Children (2 girls ages 14,2 and 1 boy age 5) Museum TBD and Dinner TBD


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

BUMP........Junebug, did you ever reserve?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Campground called yesterday and said they'll have to release the last 15 sites. Anyone considering may want to call them.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a neat place. wish i knew about is sooner and i didn't have family coming into town.


----------

